# Quill to Threadless Adapter



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm looking into converting a 1984 road bike to a hybrid (going with staright bars and MTB type shifters). I was planning on buying a new quill stem to get me the rise I need to go to a straight bar. Someone mentioned I could go with a quill to threadless adapter which would provide many more choices of stems. Anyone out there have experience using this type of adapter. The one's I've seen on-line look pretty heavy, but a new quill stem will probably be just as heavy if not heavier. Thanks.


----------



## taskforceguy (Jan 1, 2009)

Performance ordered me an Orgin8 for 1" head tube @ 18.00. Works great with an FSA 120mm x 31.8.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you have any problems with the stem not mounting securely onto the adapter. I've read that some folks have had this problem.


----------



## taskforceguy (Jan 1, 2009)

No problems @1000 miles. I'm 220 and spend 20% of my time out of the saddle. It's a little heavy but my weight is way more of an issue!


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks. I think I'm headed towards using the adapter.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I replaced the Nitto Technomic quill stem on my Waterford with a Velo-Orange Threadless Stem Adapter, and have been really pleased with the change. It's far less flexy than the Nitto, gives me plenty of height adjustment, and provides the threadless advantage of easily changing stems for different reach and angle.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks really nice. I checked out the Velo-Orange link and it mentioned that the VO stem adapter fits in a regular 22.2mm fork. Is a "regular 22.2 mm fork" what is standard on road bike that came with a 1 inch threaded headset. My bike is a 1984 Centurion Comp T/A.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

10sballs said:


> That looks really nice. I checked out the Velo-Orange link and it mentioned that the VO stem adapter fits in a regular 22.2mm fork. Is a "regular 22.2 mm fork" what is standard on road bike that came with a 1 inch threaded headset. My bike is a 1984 Centurion Comp T/A.


Yes; standard 1" (25.4mm) O.D. threaded steerer tubes take a 22.2mm diameter stem. There are exceptions like older Schwinns with steerer tubes that had thicker walls and took 21.1mm diameter stems, but your '84 Centurion should take 22.2mm.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Stan
Checked out your "my bikes" link. Very nice collection; your Waterford is VERY nice.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I have one from Profile Design on my custom vintage Puch. It works like a charm with my Thomson Elite stem. These things are solid and nice and tight. No problems whatsoever.BUT -

Avoid the one from Dimension. It's the only one that's flat black. Problem - if you don't have a very long head-tube on your bike-frame - this one is way too long. No way to cut it to size. It's about 14cm. long, this being the part of it that inserts into the frame. My head-tube is 14cm. And that includes the entire length. And the Dimension was a real beast to try to insert. All the others slide right in easy.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Puchnuts. I'll make to stay away from the Dimension. I'll check out the one from Profile Design.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

10sballs said:


> Thanks Puchnuts. I'll make to stay away from the Dimension. I'll check out the one from Profile Design.


I have a Profile Design adapter, but it's too short for my application. If you want it, I'll mail it to you for the postage.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^ That's^^^ the one.

If you need to raise the bars higher - get a stem that has a 10% or 20% rise. Stems can usually be inverted so the rise becomes a drop.

<EDIT> Here it is in action - before I got rid of the tape and housings.


----------

